# Any suggestions?? Advice?? Spacers



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

They are going to deliver the replacement glass for the scratched one, Re: HELP SILICONE STUCK. I don't want to get into the same situation again.

*(Rehash)* This, nearly 6X2 feet, glass is going into a ¾" granite frame from inside the aquarium, which is in a wall niche. Last time I had fitted it so well that I could not get a blade in between the glass and the frame, and had a little trouble getting scratched glass out in one piece.

This time I wish to ensure that I can always insert a blade between the glass and the frame. I was thinking in the lines that I should put tiny bits of double sided stickers on the edge of the glass on the frame side, so that the glass can be spaced from the frame.

What is my worry ---- Those tiny bits of double sided stickers can turn into pressure point in future and crack the glass.

Any suggestions????????????????????????????????????????? Advice??????????????


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

essabee said:


> They are going to deliver the replacement glass for the scratched one, Re: HELP SILICONE STUCK. I don't want to get into the same situation again.
> 
> *(Rehash)* This, nearly 6X2 feet, glass is going into a ¾" granite frame from inside the aquarium, which is in a wall niche. Last time I had fitted it so well that I could not get a blade in between the glass and the frame, and had a little trouble getting scratched glass out in one piece.
> 
> ...


Do you have room inside to place a spacer, silicone in the glass and before the silicone cures completely pull the spacers out and fill the void with silicone?

You may also be able to do it from the front, just harder to not have it show.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

bpimm said:


> Do you have room inside to place a spacer, silicone in the glass and before the silicone cures completely pull the spacers out and fill the void with silicone?
> 
> You may also be able to do it from the front, just harder to not have it show.


That would be easy---- Something like a plastic scale taped to the glass, 6" from the corners when applying the masking tape.


----------



## draal5 (Jan 13, 2007)

I think you could have the glass beveled or tapered on the edges you need only to If i remember from your other post .01 mm so it is a little looser if its not to late.
you could use airsoft BB's as spacers just embed them in the silicone you could put one every 1 - 3 inches apart . The silicone will hold them in place no need to trim anything or worry about IMHO. the piano wire would cut or move them for the next time

good luck would love to see a picture/s


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm by no means an expert on this but could you not put a bead of silicone sealer around the frame and leave it to dry to create your spacer? You could then, after that had dried, add new silicone, and offer the glass up to it. The dry bead of silicone will act as your spacer and leave the glass where you want it, while the new silicone will cure and seal the pane?


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

^^ That was my first thought too... but I think the problem there is that Silcone doesnt adhere to cured silicone very well.


----------



## draal5 (Jan 13, 2007)

onemyndseye said:


> ^^ That was my first thought too... but I think the problem there is that Silcone doesnt adhere to cured silicone very well.


It will not adhere at all and will leak


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

What do you mean by "double sided stickers"? I'm picturing double sided tape 1mm thick that can easily be pressed thin. IF this is the case, you have nothing to worry about as far as stress raisers and cracking. But I would worry about the silicone not sealing with the stickers and causing leaks - or am I missing something?


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

bpimm said:


> Do you have room inside to place a spacer, silicone in the glass and before the silicone cures completely pull the spacers out and fill the void with silicone?
> 
> You may also be able to do it from the front, just harder to not have it show.


Thanks bpimm I finished redoing the aquarium. Sorry boys been busy redoing my tanks and did not respond to your suggestions.

I took bpimm's advice and finally used tooth-picks as spacers, pulling them out and reapplying silicone to the spots. The glass is in place duly spaced. The aquarium full of water. No Leaks, fishless cycling, plants in place.:delete:


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Someday you have to post some pictures. I want to see this tank.

Congrats,

Brian


----------

